# How long ??



## Angela Rhoades (Jul 23, 2016)

How long did it take to sign up to drive? I have been waiting 2 months. Any suggestions? Anyone I can contact?


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

That's what she said.....


Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## GearshiftJB (May 31, 2016)

4 days here.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Angela Rhoades said:


> How long did it take to sign up to drive? I have been waiting 2 months. Any suggestions? Anyone I can contact?


I was ready to drive in less than 12 hours after paperwork was submitted.


----------

